# Biete: WAGO Profibus-Koppler 750-323



## mike_roh_soft (27 November 2010)

Hi,

habe schon seit einem Jahr diesen Koppler hier rumliegen und komme nicht dazu selbst was zu machen. Deshalb wird alles verkauft:

1Stk. WAGO 750-323 (Buskoppler)
4Stk. WAGO 750-402 (4x Digitale Eingänge)
2Stk. WAGO 750-504 (4x Digitale Ausgänge)
1Stk. WAGO 750-600 (Endklemme)

Preis ist VHB.
Einfach mal ne Angebot in den Raum werfen.

LG Mike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (8 Dezember 2010)

Verkauft....!


----------

